# Easy or not easy to obtain an FM3?



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Iam very surprised by reading the posts concerning the FM3.

It seems so difficult to have!
I had mine very easily, but I asked it in Europ, and the consul and his secretary in Brussels made this in a few days (I had to prove that I have incoms equivalent to 1.000 dollars per month (so no translation wanted, everything was in french). 
So, I should say : I took a few days to have the papers.
He gave me a visa, that I has to change here in Guadalajara.

So I went two times in the palacio federal
- First time, they explained me the additional papers I had to bring (nothing complicated)
- Second time, I went to take the FM3
It was rather efficient (if you forget the one hour queue each time, but it was also an occasion to meet other expats).

Is this not possible from the States?
In the Palacio federal, I saw many american citizens with an attoreney, and I was wondering what for they needed him. I supposed everybody began those "tramites" here, and that this make things more complicated?

I had to do here many "tramites" afterwards, and those where sometimes *VERY *complicated!

(Sorry for my faults in english)


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Apparently some Americans have difficulty proving the necessary income requirement. Getting their bank statements in order isn't an easy task. Sometimes getting copies of their passport nears an impossibility along with copies of proof of address. Filling out forms is stressful. Then there is the fear of walking into the Migration office and asking what they need to apply for a visa.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think is more likely that paying someone $40US to package all the paperwork, get the photos and walk through the submission/return processes is just worth not focusing on anything but being there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

40 usd to make copies of your passport, three months of bank statements, copy of your electric bill, take pictures of yourself (I guess that this must be done by the applicant and not the lawyer)? I'd do it for 30 usd.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> 40 usd to make copies of your passport, three months of bank statements, copy of your electric bill, take pictures of yourself (I guess that this must be done by the applicant and not the lawyer)? I'd do it for 30 usd.


Well, this includes pre-discussion/review on the requirement/documents, accelerated processing at all points(don't ask how), confirmation of closure & availability.
I like having someone with specific experience where I want to go that seems to know everyone and just makes things easy. There are enough difficult things already so a "no brainer" is good.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Well, this includes pre-discussion/review on the requirement/documents, accelerated processing at all points(don't ask how), confirmation of closure & availability.
> I like having someone with specific experience where I want to go that seems to know everyone and just makes things easy. There are enough difficult things already so a "no brainer" is good.


In Guadalajara, Migración has added an info desk with a lady who can review your documents before they are submitted. She speaks English and seemed very helpful when I renewed my Inmigrante (FM-2) visa in February.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In Guadalajara, Migración has added an info desk with a lady who can review your documents before they are submitted. She speaks English and seemed very helpful when I renewed my Inmigrante (FM-2) visa in February.


Ho
I dont' remember having speaking english there. I never tried or looked for it.

I never tought about this facilitie (?---) Iam not sure in my case, because mexican people speaking english (which is not my mother language with their spanish accent) is more difficult to me than to understand their spanish, and I know my spanish with my very strong french accent is very difficult to understand for them..),

Guadalajara is in Mexico, I didn't think about this....because it is a spanish speaking country.

Everything is a personal experience. That make things interesting, verdad?


----------

